# [SOLVED] using second router as repeater or range extender??



## mayank92

hey ppl i need help with this,
i have beetel adsl2+router connected to my main computer through ethernet cable but its wifi signal is very low. its signal hardly reach the other end of my house where my bedroom is, and i want to surf on my laptop or mobile from my bedroom only so basically i want to extend my wifi range or boost the signal

the thing is i have a belkin f7d1301 basic n150 wireless router, i want to know whether i can use it as range extender or any other thing to boost my signal. plz help me on this and if not plz suggest good measures to expand my signal.


----------



## JMPC

*Re: using second router as repeater or range extender??*

Try this:
Belkin : Support Configuring your Router as an Access Point


----------



## mayank92

*Re: using second router as repeater or range extender??*

ok so tried that setting as an access point but now i get two wireless networks one of my router and the other of my belkin it would help if i set my belkin in the middle of my house but then i would need a pretty long ethernet cable to connect my belkin with my primary router is there any other way?


----------



## Jay_JWLH

*Re: using second router as repeater or range extender??*

What it sounds like you are trying to achieve is running one wireless router as normal, but using another router as a repeater or wireless bridge (there is a difference). For the repeater, it would involve receiving the signal, and repeat it but at a stronger signal (maybe on a different channel). Personally I just ran a Ethernet cable under the house, and ran two independant wireless networks that ran on the same Internet connection, and in the past I even tried installing a higher gain external antenna. One issue you may face with running a repeater or wireless bridge is making sure that your wireless router supports it.

Repeating Mode Comparisons - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## rgsalinger

*Re: using second router as repeater or range extender??*

Personally I just use powerline adapters - my house is almost 100 feet long so there's no place a single router will work - to any room that needs a connection. In the den which has the audio system there's an 8 port switch (don't ask!) to keep everything together. I just connect one port of my wireless router to a powerline adapter and have 3 in the bedrooms, one in the garage and one, as I mentioned in the den.


----------



## mayank92

*Re: using second router as repeater or range extender??*

hey so sorry for late reply....
used the access point method and ran the ethernet cable through the house to the other room...thnks for helping ppl..


----------



## bunnycyborg

The funda to your query is simple..Lets call your beetel router as R1 and Belkin as R2.

R1 which is main router on network with active internet connection.Say it has a SSID - Broadcom and security key (WPA2PSK) 0987654321.

Now connect R2 using a ethernet cable to your Laptop.Open IE and Type 192.168.1.1 ,it will take you to setup page of R2.(User Name & Password required to login- which is provided with the Router).

Disable DHCP as the R1 is going to assign all the IP's.Go to wireless setup page Change the SSID to Broadcom1 and assign security key same to R1.

Save the setting and reboot the router R2. Youre done with that.Now simply remove the ethernet cable and place the R2 at place where atleast you receive single bar signal from R1.

Enjoy surfing......








mayank92 said:


> hey ppl i need help with this,
> i have beetel adsl2+router connected to my main computer through ethernet cable but its wifi signal is very low. its signal hardly reach the other end of my house where my bedroom is, and i want to surf on my laptop or mobile from my bedroom only so basically i want to extend my wifi range or boost the signal
> 
> the thing is i have a belkin f7d1301 basic n150 wireless router, i want to know whether i can use it as range extender or any other thing to boost my signal. plz help me on this and if not plz suggest good measures to expand my signal.


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for your feedback, this is an ancient Thread therefore it's time to be Closed.



bunnycyborg said:


> The funda to your query is simple..Lets call your beetel router as R1 and Belkin as R2.
> 
> R1 which is main router on network with active internet connection.Say it has a SSID - Broadcom and security key (WPA2PSK) 0987654321.
> 
> Now connect R2 using a ethernet cable to your Laptop.Open IE and Type 192.168.1.1 ,it will take you to setup page of R2.(User Name & Password required to login- which is provided with the Router).
> 
> Disable DHCP as the R1 is going to assign all the IP's.Go to wireless setup page Change the SSID to Broadcom1 and assign security key same to R1.
> 
> Save the setting and reboot the router R2. Youre done with that.Now simply remove the ethernet cable and place the R2 at place where atleast you receive single bar signal from R1.
> 
> Enjoy surfing......


----------

